# More From Lost Vape



## Timwis (21/8/20)

I do like the look of this one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

It reminds of the RPM80

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (21/8/20)

if it has a 75c chip and an RBA..... i might consider falling off the "good behaviour coz im broke" wagon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (21/8/20)

Just another boring pod ... Sigh...

Regards


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/8/20)

I'm not interested in pods but that one looks cool


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> if it has a 75c chip and an RBA..... i might consider falling off the "good behaviour coz im broke" wagon


ignore the pod up top and it does have Centaurus styling! sadly the Quest Chip!!! So no doing your own theme or vaping in Replay.


----------

